# white pigeon (dove?) hanging around my house



## rhinomite (Nov 19, 2008)

sorry for the lack of bird knowledge, but just joined this site for a specific reason. my wife and i live in a brownstone in 
brooklyn, and ever since sunday night, a single white dove (pigeon?) has been hanging around our building. the bird moves from windowsills to ledges, to the garbage cans, but i have not actually seen it move/fly. it does not appear hurt, but i find this to be strange behavior. everytime we come or go, early or late, night or day, it's somewhere on the side of our building. with the onset of the really cold weather, i worry it will freeze. there does not appear to be a tag on it's leg. the bird will let me get really close to it, but does seem a little skittish. any chance this can be a bird that was released at a ceremony and became lost? we do live across the street from a church, so maybe they had a release this past weekend? anyhow, we tried calling 311 (NYC help line for non emergencies) and the ASPCA, but did not get much help. we don't have the wherewithal to take the bird in and care for it, as we are not home much of the time. might anyone have any suggestions as to who we may be able to call to come rescue this confused bird? or maybe this is normal behavior...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you for your concern for this dove or pigeon. If you can, please do catch it and bring it inside where it will be safe until arrangements can be made for the bird. You can join this group: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/ and post about the bird. These folks are small in number but big in heart and ability when it comes to assisting NYC birds in trouble. They do have a web site but it appears to be down at the moment. If you go to the Yahoogroups site, there are a couple of other links that you can use to request help for the bird. 

Terry


----------



## rhinomite (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks for answering right away. unfortunately, we cannot bring the bird into our tiny apartment, but i did post a message to the yahoo group you mentioned - hopefully someone better equipped to help can pick it up.


----------

